# Probleme mit Racedriver Grid und Rumblepad 2



## Pixelplanet (12. März 2009)

moin zusammen.

schonmal im vorraus bevor irgendein mod auf die idee kommt zu closen und auf den smmelthread zu verweisen:

da war ich schon. da bekommt man scheinbar keine hilfe.


hab heut nen Rumblepad 2 geschenkt bekommen, nur leider stürzt grid immer ab wenn ich mit dem gamepad spielen will

bzw. ein paar rennen konnte ich fahren aber z.b. drift geht garnicht und auch bei anderen bleibt das game plötzlich hängen und crashed aufn desktop


hat irgendwer ne lösung dafür ?

sys:
Phenom 9850 BE @ 3Ghz
2Gb kingston hyper x 1066mhz
Gigabyte MA790FX-DQ6
und natürlich logitech rumblepad 2


----------



## Uziflator (12. März 2009)

Ist das nur bei Grid so oder auch bei andern Games?

Es könnte sein das die Southbridge mit dem Pad nicht klar kommt. (Ist nur eine Vermutung^^.)


----------



## Pixelplanet (12. März 2009)

ka hab bisher nur grid ausprobiert, werde mal nen bissin rum testen


----------



## Pixelplanet (12. März 2009)

so hab mal nen bissin rum getestet 

geht überall ausser in grid


----------



## Pixelplanet (12. März 2009)

irgendwer eine idee ?


----------



## ATImania (12. März 2009)

Das ist von Logitech oder?? Also eigentlich ist es komisch das ausgerechnet das mucken macht. Ich habe zumindest die DEMO zu GRID mit meinem Saitek Impact Controller und mit meinem Xbox 360 Controller gezockt und was mir aufgefallen ist, das Game ist 100% auf den Xbox 360 Kontroller angepasst. Mit dem Saitek hatte ich zwar an sich keine Probleme aber mit der Tastenbelegung wollte er nicht immer so wie ich 

Also es kann durchaus sein, dass mit anderen Pads außer dem Xbox 360 Controller das Spiel nicht so wirklich 100% läuft bzw. hamoniert. Aber das es komplett abstürzt finde ich schon krass......


----------



## Pixelplanet (12. März 2009)

habs jetzt mehrfach neuinstalliert und ausirgendeinem grund funktionieren normale rennen jetzt

drift geht immernoch nur mit tastatur aber da ich drift sowieso nich leiden kann ist es np


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. März 2009)

Also ich hab auch das Rumble Pad 2 und das Funktioniert hervorragend! 
Hast du den neusten Grid patch und den neusten Treiber drauf?


----------



## Pixelplanet (12. März 2009)

wie gesagt es geht jetzt eigentlich ganz gut

nur driften ist halt nich drin is mir aber wayne


----------

